# Newbie from UK - hi all you fellow sufferers



## cloake&dagger (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi guys n gals - just discovered this site so thought i'd come say hi..Around 8 years back doc told me i had IBS, had camera's put up everywhere, barium meal, scans etc...nowt came back in the tests so doc said IBS and cya later! cheers buddy...Put up with it for 8 years and infact dealt with it pretty good, but this march i had a terrible chest infection and ended up in hospital and doc gave me some serious antibiotics that just ripped my insides out to clear the infection...ever since my tummy has been so so tender to what i can eat/can't eat....my IBS has come back big time and i mean big time...i have tried to cope this last year but boy oh boy it's just getting worse...I work evenings which i find is such a help..i take the whole day to prepare for my work...ie: toilet functions etc..in the evening i just don't eat full stop..i have my main meal albeit a small portion around 4pm and that's it..nothing else except water until the next day..At the weekends i find i can't really function like normal people ie: go to the pub for a drink or a meal, can't even think about going shopping cos i constantly feel like a want the loo...or get cramps...you guys know the score..I have good days and bad days like us all...but good days aint that common i may add..Bacon sarnie in the morning with a coffee is a no go area sad to say..I'm on soya milk, cut out coffee, dont even sniff a bar of chocolate...it's new years eve and i'm sposed to be going out to celebrate this evening..it's gonna be a chore i can say...around an hour before heading out i'm gonna be needing the loo, i'll feel cramps inside me, i'll get stressed which causes it all to go around in a circle again..i'm coping guys but not brill...if anyone wants to give me some suggestions so 2012 will be a good year then i'm all ears...Happy New Year guy n gals - lets crack this illness cos it ain't a nice one..


----------



## Moyes (Jun 3, 2009)

cloake&dagger said:


> Hi guys n gals - just discovered this site so thought i'd come say hi..Around 8 years back doc told me i had IBS, had camera's put up everywhere, barium meal, scans etc...nowt came back in the tests so doc said IBS and cya later! cheers buddy...Put up with it for 8 years and infact dealt with it pretty good, but this march i had a terrible chest infection and ended up in hospital and doc gave me some serious antibiotics that just ripped my insides out to clear the infection...ever since my tummy has been so so tender to what i can eat/can't eat....my IBS has come back big time and i mean big time...i have tried to cope this last year but boy oh boy it's just getting worse...I work evenings which i find is such a help..i take the whole day to prepare for my work...ie: toilet functions etc..in the evening i just don't eat full stop..i have my main meal albeit a small portion around 4pm and that's it..nothing else except water until the next day..At the weekends i find i can't really function like normal people ie: go to the pub for a drink or a meal, can't even think about going shopping cos i constantly feel like a want the loo...or get cramps...you guys know the score..I have good days and bad days like us all...but good days aint that common i may add..Bacon sarnie in the morning with a coffee is a no go area sad to say..I'm on soya milk, cut out coffee, dont even sniff a bar of chocolate...it's new years eve and i'm sposed to be going out to celebrate this evening..it's gonna be a chore i can say...around an hour before heading out i'm gonna be needing the loo, i'll feel cramps inside me, i'll get stressed which causes it all to go around in a circle again..i'm coping guys but not brill...if anyone wants to give me some suggestions so 2012 will be a good year then i'm all ears...Happy New Year guy n gals - lets crack this illness cos it ain't a nice one..


Happy New Year


----------



## Loopy6789 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hiya, I'm in the uk to, I know how u feel! I've had ibs for over 20yrs not all those years have been bad, just flare ups every now and then, but the around April 2011 I suffered the worst flare up ever and have no idea why' I would have terrible cramps and explosive D 6-8 times daily I lived on immodium then I started on calcium supplements see the thread on this forum, it took a few weeks to kick in then things started to thicken up, I'm still quite soft but only go once or twice a day which is brill  I'm still careful what I eat and find that if I'm stressed about something the cramps can come back but compared to a few months ago things are so much better. I wish u well


----------



## ANGEL-ROSE2012 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi - I know this is a very brief response, but can I firstly ask are you male or female? the only reason I ask that is I wondered if u are male if men deal with it differently to women, because to be fair the thing I worry about most as a woman in the embarrassment more than anything else, and I didn't think men would feel that embarrassment?Anyway I believe I developed IBS from antibiotics liek yourself, can this happen I have read in books that its a possibility? do u know anymore details? and can I ask why you dont touch chocolate I love chocolate and for some reason never would have thought that that would be a trigger, can I ask why you think that?Also, to Loopy6789, what do calcium supplements do? I have heard that from a few peoples comments on here but I dont know much about them I will google it now but I just wondered if you would give me some more information?Thanks BothRose


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

Are you sure chocolate is a trigger? I know we are all different but I can eat chocolate. Sometimes food takes hours or days to get through the colon so how can you be sure its chocolate Pity to avoid something you love to eat when it may not be that at all. D can occur just from eating not always food itself.


----------



## Shadowlove (Jan 18, 2012)

rhonalomey said:


> Are you sure chocolate is a trigger? I know we are all different but I can eat chocolate. Sometimes food takes hours or days to get through the colon so how can you be sure its chocolate Pity to avoid something you love to eat when it may not be that at all. D can occur just from eating not always food itself.


That is a really big trigger for me







i am real new to this too and i suffer all the time!! I will avoid situations where there is no toilets or they are public toilets. I also know bread in any quantity also triggers my ibs. I have tried cutting out things then slowly introducing them back but it doesn't work for me. I am in the uk also and have been prescribed mebeverine and Imodium to relive the pain and "symptoms"


----------



## sick2much (Jan 18, 2012)

cloake&dagger said:


> Hi guys n gals - just discovered this site so thought i'd come say hi..Around 8 years back doc told me i had IBS, had camera's put up everywhere, barium meal, scans etc...nowt came back in the tests so doc said IBS and cya later! cheers buddy...Put up with it for 8 years and infact dealt with it pretty good, but this march i had a terrible chest infection and ended up in hospital and doc gave me some serious antibiotics that just ripped my insides out to clear the infection...ever since my tummy has been so so tender to what i can eat/can't eat....my IBS has come back big time and i mean big time...i have tried to cope this last year but boy oh boy it's just getting worse...I work evenings which i find is such a help..i take the whole day to prepare for my work...ie: toilet functions etc..in the evening i just don't eat full stop..i have my main meal albeit a small portion around 4pm and that's it..nothing else except water until the next day..At the weekends i find i can't really function like normal people ie: go to the pub for a drink or a meal, can't even think about going shopping cos i constantly feel like a want the loo...or get cramps...you guys know the score..I have good days and bad days like us all...but good days aint that common i may add..Bacon sarnie in the morning with a coffee is a no go area sad to say..I'm on soya milk, cut out coffee, dont even sniff a bar of chocolate...it's new years eve and i'm sposed to be going out to celebrate this evening..it's gonna be a chore i can say...around an hour before heading out i'm gonna be needing the loo, i'll feel cramps inside me, i'll get stressed which causes it all to go around in a circle again..i'm coping guys but not brill...if anyone wants to give me some suggestions so 2012 will be a good year then i'm all ears...Happy New Year guy n gals - lets crack this illness cos it ain't a nice one..


I feel for ya, I really do. No pork, No processed meats, light on the eggs, no peanut butter, very light on the coffee, no processed shellfish, and no nuts our seeds. And no allergies. I have been researching for years. Her is what I have if you can eliminate it. If caused by anitbiotics use a probiotic and it should restore you. Make sure there is no fungus, mold, or mildew in your home. Get a food allergy test. Take notes on not only what you eat, but what pain you have, where you have it, and how long it is. Look up the gasto intestinal endocronic system in grey's anatomy and find the coalating part of the small and large intestine. Make note of your stool. Use the Bristool stool scale. Make notes of things in the letrene that is bloody, black, or is undigested when it shouldn't be. Make notes of how you feel before and after you eat things. Once you do this you can really narrow it down.


----------



## tobeornottobe (Jan 17, 2012)

[Thanks for that advice. I have been trying to keep a record of what I eat and how I feel afterwords. so far, the culprit seems to be food itself! I am definitely going to do the probiotics.


----------

